# Buccochromis nototaenia



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

*Enjoy!*


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

wow that guy is sweet! How big is he?


----------



## Tybo (Mar 18, 2007)

Simply awesome! Im waiting on a Buccochromis Lepturus myself. These guys look like they belong on Sponge Bob Square Pants....


----------



## FAMILYOFFISHLOVERS (Mar 15, 2008)

Tybo said:


> These guys look like they belong on Sponge Bob Square Pants....


no kiddin' they totally do, same face as the darn fish in biki bottom! lol too funny! 

that guy look huge! very nice fish!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

Nice, he looks awesome!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh, and how is his temperament?


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

Thanks for the comments everyone.

To see more info on this guy click on link below.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=170748&highlight=


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

Really nice fish. Where did you buy it?


----------

